#  > Classificados >  > Empregos >  >  Profissionais MIKROTIK + BGP + PTT

## fhrede

Pessoal, boa noite!

Estamos procurando profissionais especializados em MK(ccr) com conhecimento para configuração em BGP no PTT.
Somos de SP-CAPITAL

Alguém conhece? Por favor mensagem aqui no fórum ou pvt

----------


## wdnc5

> Pessoal, boa noite!
> 
> Estamos procurando profissionais especializados em MK(ccr) com conhecimento para configuração em BGP no PTT.
> Somos de SP-CAPITAL
> 
> Alguém conhece? Por favor mensagem aqui no fórum ou pvt



Olá Bom dia,

Envie Solicitação para [email protected]com.br que configuramos esta seção para você.

Obrigado!

----------

